# Gooseneck Questions



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are concerned about the box being short, get the 4" extender on the ball. It does make a world of difference. 

I haul a square-nose Exiss horse trailer with my husband's short box GMC. Probably wouldn't work without the 4" extender, but I have not had a problem! Able to back up wherever I need to (as long as you keep an eye on your back window).


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You need to watch your turns. Even with an extender, depending on the design of the trailer you can still dent the cab.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

BugZapper89 said:


> You need to watch your turns. Even with an extender, depending on the design of the trailer you can still dent the cab.


Just to clarify: If you are driving forward, you aren't going to hit the back window. I've cranked in a circle as tight as I can go and you won't hit.

It's not the driving forward that's a problem ..... it's the *backing up*! You can definately bust the window if you aren't paying attention. (Key words there is to "pay attention" :wink: )

But that extender sure gives you a few more inches to work with, and it makes a difference with a short box.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

the front of our trailer narrower, and I never had a problem with backing up with my short back.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Just to clarify: If you are driving forward, you aren't going to hit the back window. I've cranked in a circle as tight as I can go and you won't hit.


Incorrect. I have done it.:-( Estimate to repair truck was over $3000.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends on the turning radius of your truck and the length of your trailer. If your truck turns shorter than your trailer is long, then you can jack-knife going forward and dent your cab.

I don't have any pictures of my brothers old short bed and his gooseneck but he never had any problems. As others said, you just have to be cautious and keep a close eye that you don't crunch the cab with the front of the trailer.


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

All, thank you for the responses.

Heres the truck, bad picture, not sure if you can tell the bed length;









Here is my trailer;


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Measure the radius from the center of the hitch on the trailer to the outside corner. Then do the same in the truck bed -- that'll tell you what your limits are depending on if you get the hitch extender or not.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Measure the radius from the center of the hitch on the trailer to the outside corner. Then do the same in the truck bed -- that'll tell you what your limits are depending on if you get the hitch extender or not.


Ah the voice of logic. Because this question is indeed just a matter of geometry. And a nice example of why the 'ridiculous' things we learnt at school are actually not ridiculous at all


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I towed with a 6' ft bed for years and did not have any problems


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a short bed F250. My trailer is a Exiss 3h with 8ft LQ. I purchased a SB1 hitch extender for the trailer. I have no issues with turning into tight spots. The extender sets the trailer back 9inches and does not affect the weight distribution. You really don't have to worry that you will hit the cab of the truck. I have jack knifed this rig into spots with plenty of room between cab and trailer.



The extender


----------

